# gadwall



## nowigeon (Feb 7, 2012)

is this a black duck ? just kiddin

i just got this mount back what do ya'll think?


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks good.  Post a picture of it on your wall.


----------



## nowigeon (Feb 7, 2012)

will do , you don't think its mine?


----------



## Bdub (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow thats a good looking mount!


----------



## A-Bolt (Feb 7, 2012)

nowigeon said:


> is this a black duck ? Just kiddin



haha...


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Feb 7, 2012)

nowigeon said:


> will do , you don't think its mine?




Im sure its yours, Ive just always been curious as to what the birdmans mounts look like in a regular picture.  I know hes one of the best but I was just curious to see what it looked like off of his background.


----------



## nowigeon (Feb 7, 2012)

heres a crappy cell phone pic , if you need more proof  let me know


----------



## fredw (Feb 7, 2012)

Man, he does some great work!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Feb 7, 2012)

soo you send your work to bridman.. I hear you big money


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Feb 7, 2012)

nowigeon said:


> heres a crappy cell phone pic , if you need more proof  let me know




I promise I wasnt looking for proof.  I honestly just wanted to see what his work looks like off his background.  Ive only seen his work through his own pictures so Ive always wanted  to see it on a normal picture.


----------



## nowigeon (Feb 7, 2012)

ugabulldog56 said:


> I promise I wasnt looking for proof.  I honestly just wanted to see what his work looks like off his background.  Ive only seen his work through his own pictures so Ive always wanted  to see it on a normal picture.



sorry for the misunderstanding , his work is awesome in person


----------



## nowigeon (Feb 7, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> soo you send your work to bridman.. I hear you big money



wasted a lot of money over the years on local taxidermist , like gsurugger said you have to look at it for the rest of your life , so why not look a quality work


----------



## castaway (Feb 7, 2012)

Thats a nice gadwall there. Birdman studios does some nice work.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Feb 7, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Etter2 (Feb 7, 2012)

That's what a duck mount is supposed to look like!  That's fantastic.  I'm not a believer in scrimping on anything you'll own forever.  Pay the right people to do it.


----------



## buckwheat_8 (Feb 7, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## duck-dawg (Feb 7, 2012)

Gorgeous drake gadwall. Birdman studios does exceptional work.


----------



## folded77 (Feb 7, 2012)

what was the final cost on that looks awesome


----------



## creekrocket (Feb 7, 2012)

He does great work. I have a buffle head there right now, and cant wait to see how it turns out.  Very nice mount you have.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 7, 2012)

Dang nowigeon, I've been hearing about your gadwall all duck season and it's as beautiful as you told me.   Birdman truly is amazing.


----------



## GunDog (Feb 7, 2012)

I like the wood in the first picture better ... Birdman is tops


----------



## nowigeon (Feb 8, 2012)

its the same wood , just a different angle


----------



## rholton (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome Gadwall and an awesome mount.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Moondawg (Feb 8, 2012)

How long you been a member of the di dapper assault team? I'm a fellow member also. Maybe I will see you around.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 8, 2012)

Apparently awhile - it says he's the captain!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## nowigeon (Feb 8, 2012)

Moondawg said:


> How long you been a member of the di dapper assault team? I'm a fellow member also. Maybe I will see you around.



know your role MOONDAWG , if you want to stay a member


----------



## Moondawg (Feb 9, 2012)

Ha! That's funny, I also like the wood on the first picture better.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 9, 2012)

nowigeon, I'm a memeber of the di dapper club too. My daddy is one of the founding fathers.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Feb 10, 2012)

that mount is on time.


----------



## sevenmagg (Feb 11, 2012)

looks perfect to me.


----------

